

Jakob Nielsen: making the 1% of websites that don't suck even better - henning
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/extreme-usability.html

======
brlewis
I hope this article applies to me someday. I just got a raft of newbie
feedback and haven't fixed the half of it yet.

